# Plant identification



## Nathan P. (Jan 3, 2008)

At first, sorry my bad English... 

I'm from Brazil, and walking near some little rivers, I found this plant.

It's in the emersed form:




























It's very similar to the Bacopa Stricta, but I'm not sure...

Does anybody have some suggestion ?

Thanks in advance, and sorry my English again !


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I do not recognize it, and I am not entirely sure it is a Bacopa. If you can get it to grow under water, please send another picture of it. It may look different, submersed, and then somebody may be able to recognize it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I say let some grow emersed too so we might see some flowers. 

It sure doesn't look like a Bacopa to me.


----------



## Nathan P. (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi...

Here is a Bacopa stricta image, for you compare:
http://www.ib.unicamp.br/plant-aq-SP/img/plantas/Bacopa_stricta.html

It isn't the same, but they are a little similar.

I'll put it under the water as soon as possible, than I send more pictures.

And I'll still keep the emerse cultive, and waiting for the flowers... 

Thanks !


----------

